# fish ID



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Not sure what kind of serra this is


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Pics arnt the greatest to ID from but I would say there is a very good chance it is a Serrasalmus sanchezi.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Pics arnt the greatest to ID from but I would say there is a very good chance it is a Serrasalmus sanchezi.
> [snapback]1033084[/snapback]​


any advice on a better pic to ID? like a different angle or ...?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

it needs to growout imo to make a positive id.
wes


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

its no rhom


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> its no rhom
> [snapback]1033419[/snapback]​


how do you know?

it was sold labeled as a rhombeus


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> its no rhom
> [snapback]1033419[/snapback]​


When looking at these two picures, I would say it looks much more like the rhom, especially in the mouth area and forehead.

View attachment 62118

This is a young rhom from this page http://www.piranha-info.com/default.php?la...n&id=s_rhombeus

View attachment 62119

This is a sanchezi from Franks page http://www.opefe.com/sanchezi.html

The sanchezi has a forehead which looks nothing like mine.

I may be wrong but just showing what I noticed

Aaron


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

how big is it


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> how big is it
> [snapback]1033433[/snapback]​


 1 3/4" approx TL


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i have a rhom at that size and he doesnt look like yours
look at this pic thats how my rhom looks like and i got it from pedro

View attachment 62128


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Aaronic,

Try to get a good shot of the fish, by this have the fish level and straight and closer. Have a full body shot that is level, all in the pic, so on. I believe there is a pinned topic on how to get good shots or what exactly frank is looking for. The better the pic, the better the chance of identification.

Also, I don't believe only the forehead would be a great identification method. Jaw structure, fins anal and tail fin. Scrutes on the bottom of the fish, spots or bars on the side of the fish. Those help more, if you know what river the fish is from is good too.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> i have a rhom at that size and he doesnt look like yours
> look at this pic thats how my rhom looks like and i got it from pedro
> 
> View attachment 62128
> ...


Mine has the exact same coloring as that picture on every part of its body.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

New pics of the rhom/sanchzi


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Man theres no telling for sure what your fish is.... Its too small. Grow it out some more and repost in a month or so.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

GoJamieGo said:


> Man theres no telling for sure what your fish is.... Its too small. Grow it out some more and repost in a month or so.
> [snapback]1034427[/snapback]​


i agree.
Let him grow a little bit more time will tell!


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Rikimaru said:


> GoJamieGo said:
> 
> 
> > Man theres no telling for sure what your fish is.... Its too small. Grow it out some more and repost in a month or so.
> ...


any professional opinions?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

It is very hard to identify a piranha as a baby. Do you know what river it was collected in?

It has the possibility of being a couple of fish, two that come to my mind right away would be rhom or irritans.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Aaronic said:


> Rikimaru said:
> 
> 
> > GoJamieGo said:
> ...


Professional as in a certified ichthologist???







good luck.... If you dont want the opinions of other members, I suggest you PM Frank or Jonas and ask them to ID your fish.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

GoJamieGo said:


> Aaronic said:
> 
> 
> > Rikimaru said:
> ...


I already took members opinions, and I was wondering if someone more sure of themselves would want to comment on it.

Telling me you don't know what it is doesn't really help.

Thanks anyways,
aaron


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Dude you asked for someones opinion or guess on the type of fish, we're all hobbyists giving you our best answer. Which is the fish too small to ID correctly. A professional such as Frank would probably say the same thing.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think it's an S. sanchezi, but t get a definite ID, the fish needs to grow out more (as juvenile Serra's all look very similar), so I'd try again in a few months.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I think it's an S. sanchezi, but t get a definite ID, the fish needs to grow out more (as juvenile Serra's all look very similar), so I'd try again in a few months.
> [snapback]1038483[/snapback]​


I was thinking the same thing..


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> I think it's an S. sanchezi, but t get a definite ID, the fish needs to grow out more (as juvenile Serra's all look very similar), so I'd try again in a few months.
> [snapback]1038483[/snapback]​


thats my guess also, and in reality, thats all you can really get even from Frank or anyone.

Many many people with sanchezi and compressus own them because they thought they bought rhoms, the fish are all very similar looking.


----------



## ninja_staRR (May 5, 2005)

Clearly this fish has all the characteristics that a baby rhom should.

It will have to wait to make a positive Id.


----------

